# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Περιμένω κάπου να συνδεθώ στο Κολωνό ........

## denlinux

eimai o 15149 kai perimenw kapoion na sundethw...opoios endiaferete as mou steilei pm..thanks

----------


## JB172

Καλωσήρθες.  ::  

Κάνε σε παρακαλώ edit το post σου, πατώντας το κουμπάκι "επεξ/σία - edit", και ξαναγράψτο στα ελληνικά, διότι τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο παρόν forum.



> *Κανόνες Συμπεριφοράς στο Φόρουμ - Κανόνες σχετικοί με τις δημοσιεύσεις*
> 
> Σχετικά με τη δομή, την αισθητική και το ευανάγνωστο των δημοσιεύσεων: 
> 
> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).

----------


## papashark

> eimai o 15149 kai perimenw kapoion na sundethw...opoios endiaferete as mou steilei pm..thanks


Οσο και να περομένεις δεν θα συνδεθείς έτσι.

Εσύ πρέπει να δεις που μπορείς να συνδεθείς και αφού δεις, τότε να μιλήσεις με τους κομβούχους.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν περιμένεις κανένα βρίσκεις στην wind ποιος είναι κοντά σου κάνεις skan να δεις ποιον ποιανεις 
και τέλος τα πρήζεις γιατί αλλιώς δεν ξεκουναμε στον κομβουχο να σου δώσει ips και αυτό ήταν
έτσι δουλεύει καλώς η κακώς το σύστημά

----------


## 962fm

ρε papashark μην βοηθας τοσο πολυ τον κοσμο αλλη δουλεια δεν κανεις εκτος απο το να εισαι ειρωνας και μην πεις παλι για τους τονους μου εχει χαλασει το πληκτρο.

----------


## 962fm

ελα papashark 480 post και φτανεις τα 19000 ασχετα ειρωνικα post.Tι να σου πω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## igna

> ρε papashark μην βοηθας τοσο πολυ τον κοσμο αλλη δουλεια δεν κανεις εκτος απο το να εισαι ειρωνας και μην πεις παλι για τους τονους μου εχει χαλασει το πληκτρο.


 Θα σε παρακαλούσα νε ηρεμήσεις λίγο.
ζ) Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις από έναν χρήστη σε άλλον σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του δεύτερου. Αρμόδιοι για το θέμα είναι οι Συντονιστές, και οι χρήστες που παρατηρούν ενοχλητική συμπεριφορά από κάποιο άτομο, οφείλουν να το αναφέρουν στους Συντονιστές με προσωπικό μήνυμα, οι οποίοι θα επιληφθούν του ζητήματος κατά την κρίση τους.

----------


## papashark

> ρε papashark μην βοηθας τοσο πολυ τον κοσμο αλλη δουλεια δεν κανεις εκτος απο το να εισαι ειρωνας και μην πεις παλι για τους τονους μου εχει χαλασει το πληκτρο.





> ελα papashark 480 post και φτανεις τα 19000 ασχετα ειρωνικα post.Tι να σου πω!!!!!!!!!!!!


Πρέπει να είναι τραγική κατάντια να γράφεις σε ένα φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να την πεις σε έναν άλλο....

----------


## senius

Επικεφαλίδα :*Re: peromenw kapou na sundethw ston kolono........*

Ευτυχώς που ο denlinux απο τον Κολωνό περιμένει να συνδεθεί.  ::  

Κύριοι, μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί κάπου αλλου το τόπικ, μια που άλλαξε μορφή απο το αρχικό?

----------


## Neuro

Τα άσχετα προς αυτό το θέμα διασπάστηκαν σε νέο θέμα: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=38108

----------


## 962fm

Το σώμα των συντονιστών επιβάλλει ποινή απαγόρευσης δημοσιεύσεων διαρκείας 5 ημερών στο χρήστη papashark, για επιθετικό και υβριστικό μήνυμα προς άλλο χρήστη του forum. Επίσης του κάνει ισχυρότατη σύσταση καθώς δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που είναι προσβλητικός και επιθετικός προς χρήστες και του έχουν γίνει επανειλημμένα παρατηρήσεις και προειδοποιήσεις. Σε επόμενη παρεκτροπή του χρήστη δε θα είμαστε τόσο επιεικείς.

παραθετω αυτο για την ταξη igna και να ψαχνουμε λιγο πριν πουμε κατι για συστασεις.Δεν εχω κανενα λογο να την πω σε καποιον αλλα οταν καποιος ρωταει κατι ας εχει και την αναλογη απαντηση οχι ειρωνειες και εξυπναδες

----------


## papashark

Ελα βρε, ξεκόλησε το κουμπί και μπορείς και βάζεις τόνους ?

Ουαου !

----------


## Neuro

Κλειδώνεται για να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα.

----------

